# Bovine Methane Reduction



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Drovers.

Regards, Mike

http://www.cattlenetwork.com/news/industry/compound-could-reduce-methane-emissions-cattle


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Wonder if that would effect production in a methane generator then?

One of the big dairy guys installed a digester last fall and has been collecting the methane to run a generator, anything he doesn't use gets sold back to the city of Wakarusa.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Where did it go back in cave man day did cows not make gas a thousand years ago I think it's all bull poopy.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Just my own runenating. We have the least cattle since WWII. They are better cattle and much more efficient. If their methane wasn't a problem then why is a lesser amount a problem now? Now these so called greedy experts have increased greatly in number....


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

It is bull manure and I can prove it.

A local dairy farmer with 1200 cows put in a digester and said with cow manure can could only produce 250 KW with his genset. HOWEVER, by building a facility that accepted food waste, he was able to quadruple his output to 1000 KW. I can only go by what is here in Maine, but every town used to have a dump that has to be capped off with methane impeding rubber material and specialized clay. In order to off-gas the methane from the decomposing garbage pile, they install plastic vents every fifty feet or so. So honestly, where is the bulk of the methane coming from; a 1200 cow dairy herd that only produces 1/4 of what one truck load of food waste produces?

Honestly I believe it is just ANOTHER example of tree huggers blaming agriculture for a problem.

BTW: That farmers digester was considered a municipal dump and had to be permitted as such, still he said the pipes going to his dairy barn 1/4 mile away went underneath a seasonal brook and the permits for digging through the brook was more intense then the municipal waste dump even though his farm is located 100 miles from fish bearing waterways! Without question, environmental laws are killing the growth of this country!


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

We should just get rid of the cows all together with all the grain crops so the eco-nuts and the glowbull warming nuts will be happy, why not throw in some ethnic cleansing too . Spay and neuter all liberals for a socialist free America .


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Wonder why climate changers are not more concerned about natural gas (methane) pipeline companies venting the CH4 directly into the air when they want to clean a pipeline. As the methane is released from the pipeline it sounds like a jet engine at top propulsion during takeoff and lasts for 20 to 30 minutes.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It's not the cows.....

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2016/05/its-not-cows-its-cars/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=0162dbb773-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-0162dbb773-296641129


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Or a rocket launch into space! It is the equivalent of 1 year of all the old spray can propellant we used to use in just one launch. Count how many times NASA or the Military does that and try to figure out why poor cows and sheep are to blame?


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I'd lay odds that methane produced by bacteria on the bottoms of lakes and rivers outproduce "cow methane" by at least 100:1. I know every time I go swimming in the river, when you get to a deep, cold section and run your foot down into the muck on the bottom, a plethora of bubbles escape from the decaying muck and bubble up to the surface. I was curious so one day I took a water bottle, inverted it, and using my cupped hand as a funnel, caught the gas in the upside-down water filled bottle while it was still underwater. It was methane which burned readily.

Now figure every river, lake, stream, etc. that has organic muck settling on the bottom of it and decaying, how much methane that would produce in total.

Later! OL J R


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I've heard that swamps and sloughs produce more methane than livestock or industry in the USA.

I wish they'd do something about the flaring of natural gas out in the oil fields before they regulate livestock farts and burps. Seems rather wasteful and polluting to just burn off natural gas. I understand it might not be feasible to capture it and pipe it somewhere, but how about a generator that creates electricity for use on the well site.


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

If we just raised cattle that were compliant enough to burp into a jar ....... the problem would be solved!

Three 44s


----------

